# I'm Better Than You, I'm Quitting: A Time Line



## splitphilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Week 1:

I saved myself $60.
I'm on a better sleep schedule. I don't zone out for hours at a time, until I realize the clock reads 3:00am.
Energy exists again. More efficient at work, not waking and baking.
I have more motivation to go out (deduct $25 from saved money, this was spent because I was bored and went to the bars with friends instead of sitting in)
I saved myself $35.
Don't have any urge to smoke, I still have some readily available. 
No longer getting irritable and "needing" to smoke. 1 day phase, old habit.


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 29, 2012)

i dont smoke, i vaporize. i can run 9+ miles (at 4,700 ft alt) before my lungs even feel it. 

the furthest i have ran is the BMO Vancouver full Marathon. have you ran a marathon?

i grow roughly $2500 worth of marijuana for around $250, it MAKES me money.



> *No longer getting irritable and "needing" to smoke.*


if you felt like that then you shouldn't be smoking in the first place.

people who take opium when there is nothing wrong with them, we call them an addict. marijuana is medicine, use it like one.

P.S: im a whole lot better *of a person* than you.


----------



## Hucklberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing to be proud of but I'm 25 days clean due to job hunt. I did notice a certain lifting of the fog. I didn't save any money and still have to tend to a legal grow. maybe being better isn't always better.


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> i dont smoke, i vaporize. i can run 9+ miles (at 4,700 ft alt) before my lungs even feel it.
> 
> the furthest i have ran is the BMO Vancouver full Marathon. have you ran a marathon?
> 
> ...


I try not to run unless I have to. It's boring, plus I have a car.
I get irritable because I'm human, and pot helped take the edge off. I still get irritable, I'm just not using it. Soooo it sort of was my medicine????
I've never grown marijuana for profit, that's illegal where I live. There's a child in my home, some risks are stupid.
I'm still a better person than you, you're all drug users.


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Hucklberry said:


> Nothing to be proud of but I'm 25 days clean due to job hunt. I did notice a certain lifting of the fog. I didn't save any money and still have to tend to a legal grow. maybe being better isn't always better.


 I'm not proud, it's easy. I'm proud of only having 2 cigarettes in the past week though. 



I'll be back in a week to update you dirty dopers.


----------



## olias of sunhillow (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, do I really want too debate this with an obvious troll? HMMM...no. I am happy that you made your decision and it works for you. However, if you drink a cup of coffee, smoke a cigarette, drink a beer, or take an aspirin you are a drug user yourself. Judge not lest you yourself be judged.


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 29, 2012)

What is this shit, people doing April Fools jokes three days early trying to pull a fast one?

"I'm better than you" hahahaha. Fucking hilarious, man. Seriously. What a great attitude. People must just flock to your holier-than-thou persona.


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 29, 2012)

> *I'm still a better person than you, you're all drug users. *


so your better than all these people?

Sir Richard Branson
Rick Steves
Aaron Sorkin
Michael Phelps
Michael Bloomberg
Ted Turner
Montel Williams
Stephen King
Arnold Schwarzenegger
.... Barack Obama

Good luck, fuckhead.


----------



## Hucklberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, I thought this cat was for real, I need to recalibrate my troll radar! DON'T FEED HIM AND HE WILL GO AWAY!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 29, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> i dont smoke, i vaporize. i can run 9+ miles (at 4,700 ft alt) before my lungs even feel it.
> 
> 
> if you felt like that then you shouldn't be smoking in the first place.
> ...


In my opinion, the vaporizer gives a man a new reason to go back to making love to cannabis all day and every day .


----------



## Hucklberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there any way to make a DIY vaporizer?


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 29, 2012)

yea, and cheap too! i made my first one with a soldering iron, a brass plate (brass doesn't fume untill it melts), a glass jar and a hose for a whip 

alot like this one: 
[video=youtube;6uucPoIDVe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uucPoIDVe0[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 29, 2012)

Hucklberry said:


> Is there any way to make a DIY vaporizer?


I made one with a lab glass chamber to hold the bud, a stainless steel soldering iron, and airpump and a rheostat to control the temps. I get bombed all the time from a machine I made with stuff around the home. take that consumer america!


----------



## Hucklberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> so your better than all these people?
> 
> Sir Richard Branson
> Rick Steves
> ...


I don't know who the second and third person are, but yes I am better than the rest of them. They're all either insane, or pieces of shit. 

*
Sir Richard Branson - insane
Rick Steves - who?
Aaron Sorkin - who?
Michael Phelps - drug addict
Michael Bloomberg - politician/piece of shit
Ted Turner - greedy piece of shit
Montel Williams - piece of shit who used to make money off of peoples misery/and now promotes a company that scams the poor
Stephen King - insane
Arnold Schwarzenegger - womanizing/politician/piece of shit
.... Barack Obama* - politician/piece of shit

people run to say they run. i have a few physical hobbies, you wont hear me bragging about them, or spending $200 on special clothes to do them in.


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

Hucklberry said:


> Thanks for the info.


You can always just free base it out of a light bulb like a crack head.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 30, 2012)

splitphilly said:


> You can always just free base it out of a light bulb like a crack head.


Tried that! I used a bulb that had that powdered coating inside and didnt know it. It was the worst thing Ive ever done to myself. I choked and coughed for an hour and never quite did forget that awefull taste and the pain it cauzed to my poor lungs. 
So stupid.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Mar 30, 2012)

It's easy to quit smoking weed. Quit smoking cigs and then come back and brag.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn Captain, I really like your setup man. Nice use of spectrum. I find that using both mh and hps gives me the best results.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 30, 2012)

splitphilly said:


> I'm not proud, it's easy. I'm proud of only having 2 cigarettes in the past week though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a week to update you dirty dopers.


lol.......suck my Papuan cod-piece, kid.


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Tried that! I used a bulb that had that powdered coating inside and didnt know it. It was the worst thing Ive ever done to myself. I choked and coughed for an hour and never quite did forget that awefull taste and the pain it cauzed to my poor lungs.
> So stupid.


Yeah you're supposed to get rid of that, it's been years but I believe you pour some salt in it, sift it around, and pour it all out. 

Hot knives works also.


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 30, 2012)

> *They're all either insane, or pieces of shit. *


Actualy i got news for you... if you think like that your the one who's insane 

its called Narcissistic personality disorder and its a Class B Mental disorder.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/narcissistic-personality-disorder/DS00652



> Narcissistic personality disorder is a mental disorder in which people have an inflated sense of their own importance and a deep need for admiration. Those with narcissistic personality disorder believe that they're superior to others and have little regard for other people's feelings. But behind this mask of ultra-confidence lies a fragile self-esteem, vulnerable to the slightest criticism.


Thanks for showing us who you realy are, a weak, broken and small little "man". the greatest thing, is you proved it *YOURSELF*.

P.S: i think a psychotherapist would help you more than tryin to bring us down.... alot of the people here dont have mental disorders, kinda hard to bring us down


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> lol.......suck my Papuan cod-piece, kid.


No thanks. I'm not a homosexual.

Update: My performance increase of this week lead to a promotion today, no joke. However, I got accepted to a much better union job today. Until that kicks in I'll have to settle for a raise in an already over paid job, completely flexible hours, and the ability to work as many hours as I want, which is cool in an hourly job. There's a couple of other amazing things that have happened in my week of not smoking, but those are just coincidental.

Also, this is meant to be a funny study on how quitting only affects your level of energy, but personally it's sort of blowing up in my face. I understand that sarcasm doesn't exactly jump out in text, but I was entertained by the level of hate that came from it, which is why I decided to roll with it.

1 week is nothing, someone might find me in a neighbors garage trying to freebase Molly next week, lets see how it goes.


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Actualy i got news for you... if you think like that your the one who's insane
> 
> its called Narcissistic personality disorder and its a Class B Mental disorder.
> 
> ...


I know what a narcissist is, I graduated middle school many many years ago. Get rid of your avi, that girl has a family that's ashamed of her smut filled "modeling" career. You really shouldn't be perpetuation the down fall of an honerable society by promoting woman who have no self respect.
Also, stop looking up to people who are crazy/pieces of shit. You might become more of a selfless person if you do so.


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Mar 30, 2012)

welcome to the forums, sounds like youve got a nice set up here. lookin forward to some pics once they break soil

happy growing


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol I used the light bulb method. Sorry kinda funny you didnt clean it out. It took quiet a bit of time to clean that white shit out. I liked the light bulb. Used it when I had some decent trimmings. Worked well. My opinion lol


----------



## F A B (Mar 30, 2012)

Hucklberry said:


> Is there any way to make a DIY vaporizer?


yep...............


----------



## F A B (Mar 30, 2012)

splitphilly said:


> I know what a narcissist is, I graduated middle school many many years ago. Get rid of your avi, that girl has a family that's ashamed of her smut filled "modeling" career. You really shouldn't be perpetuation the down fall of an honerable society by promoting woman who have no self respect.
> Also, stop looking up to people who are crazy/pieces of shit. You might become more of a selfless person if you do so.



dude u really do suck at trolling 
i mean shit u need to step your game up or go home these boys will eat your lunch


----------



## F A B (Mar 30, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Actualy i got news for you... if you think like that your the one who's insane
> 
> its called Narcissistic personality disorder and its a Class B Mental disorder.
> 
> ...



maybe caused by not smoking weed?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 30, 2012)

*"Michael Phelps - drug addict"


*







You will never win an Olympic gold medal, ever.

He has 8, from one year.

Troll harder!


----------



## Hucklberry (Mar 30, 2012)

You folks still feeding the troll I see, Have you notice he's has attracted other trolls to defend him. Unless he's the same guy.


----------



## F A B (Mar 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> *"Michael Phelps - drug addict"
> 
> 
> *
> ...



damn wish i could smoke and be amazing 
u make a valid point 
other guy dont have one 
except now he quit he feels guilty i guess and turned sellout


----------



## F A B (Mar 30, 2012)

Hucklberry said:


> You folks still feeding the troll I see, Have you notice he's has attracted other trolls to defend him. Unless he's the same guy.


more the merrier 
love company


----------



## splitphilly (Apr 4, 2012)

splitphilly said:


> No thanks. I'm not a homosexual.
> 
> Update: My performance increase of this week lead to a promotion today, no joke. However, I got accepted to a much better union job today. Until that kicks in I'll have to settle for a raise in an already over paid job, completely flexible hours, and the ability to work as many hours as I want, which is cool in an hourly job. There's a couple of other amazing things that have happened in my week of not smoking, but those are just coincidental.
> *
> ...



I'm super shocked at how easy it was to quit. I've used bud for years to sleep, and to keep my stress levels down, but honestly, quitting hasn't changed a thing. Just goes to show how much of a mental dependency it can be. I used to be anxious as shit to smoke thinking I needed it to get to sleep. I haven't gotten this much sleep ever in my life, it's not because I quit though, I believe it's 2 other personal factors that I won't share because I know how much people hate to see another man happy.

It is what I've thought it would be, you need to want to quit. Smoking wasn't worth the risk it carried for my career, and that gave me the motivation.

Since quitting I've been called a douche bag, and ass hole more than ever in my life. I think it's a good thing though. I've always been a prick, however now I'm not so numb and my disdain for peoples bull shit has turned into constructive criticism. I have also been told I have a "big personality" twice from people I've recently met. Never heard that in my life, not sure if it's a good thing, but I credit it to me not smoking.

I still want to rip a bowl and mow pizza on sundays when I'm feeling sluggish from the night before.


----------



## missnu (Apr 4, 2012)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> It's easy to quit smoking weed. Quit smoking cigs and then come back and brag.


I quit cigarettes this past november...and for real I need my weed...screw cigarettes...gross tasting and smelling...


----------



## splitphilly (Apr 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> *"Michael Phelps - drug addict"
> 
> 
> *
> ...


I'll give him credit for finding a weird way to make a lot of money. But I'm not impressed by useless talents. I was really embarrassed to be an American during those olympics. We as citizens took more pride in someone who has the ideal build for swimming then we had shame for paying for a terrible war. If there was an olympic event for being a stand up human, I would at least tie for silver. However, I tend to devote my time to useful things, so I wouldn't find myself in such a ridiculous event.

Anyways, my weed days are over. I can't wait until I'm 45 retired, and have an army of plants at my disposal. Kevin Smith has it right, you should wait until you're successful before you volunteer to bog your life down.


----------



## alotaball (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like this idiot has no motivation and Lack of will power and self control. Sounds like you were using weed to make excuses for all your character flaws.. and since your quitting .. now you want to act like all your problems went away.. dont worry.. your still the same p.o.s. u were before you quit smoking.


----------



## doooood (Apr 10, 2012)

This isn't the splitphilly I remember wearing the snuggie!  But if you have decided to quit, I support you in your decision. I miss you!


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> so your better than all these people?
> 
> Sir Richard Branson
> Rick Steves
> ...


Come on bro' , leave me out of it.


----------



## splitphilly (Apr 14, 2012)

If no self control means smoking after work, then yea, im an idiot with several character flaws.This is the same split. Since i dont smoke, i dont have enough bored time to come on here and spread my greatness. I just took down some walls in my house and cant peel myself off the couch. I could use a brownie and a bit of a nap. However i have to get ready to anhilate my liver again tonight, as i am now a booze bag. Not that i wasnt before, but now i have more motivation to go out.Its true though, i quit and everything fell into place, with little to no extra effort.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 14, 2012)

Great choice, swapping out a medicinal plant with few side effects (bronchial irritation, hungry giggles) for the byproduct of decomposition of organics, which is known to destroy the body, not just the liver but the heart, brain, nerve endings, kidneys... You know, they do use alcohol in medicine also -- to kill things. Sounds like you have a bit of an addictive personality... 

Good luck on those benders.


----------



## Ilovebush (Apr 14, 2012)

I quit two weeks ago and am now more bored than ever...I always stayed active but the memory is sharper no doubt. Pros...no urge to smoke, more energy, better sleep, and less irritability. Cons...boredom, more awareness, no more junk food cravings, and excessive masturbation?


----------



## poking4toking (Apr 14, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> In my opinion, the vaporizer gives a man a new reason to go back to making love to cannabis all day and every day .


If you are trying to quit yourself well congrats but don't rain in the smokers parade plus totally wrong approach...besides wtf are you doing lingering on websites like this ones >< 

USA LOOSER


----------



## XuOut (Apr 15, 2012)

EDIT: I changed my mind.


----------



## hallucihonesty (Apr 15, 2012)

no-ones better than anyone? everyone should have the right to do what they want without people judging you, everyman/woman to their own.. and because i said that, im better than all of youkiss-ass


----------



## splitphilly (Apr 16, 2012)

poking4toking said:


> If you are trying to quit yourself well congrats but don't rain in the smokers parade plus totally wrong approach...besides wtf are you doing lingering on websites like this ones ><
> 
> USA LOOSER


Just because I'm not smoking, doesn't mean I don't have a purpose for this site.


*Good luck on those benders.


*Thanks man! Finally someone who's not a hater.


----------

